# IBM ThinkPad A20m Passwords



## tisho91 (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi,

Does anybody knows how to recover my forgotten supervisor BIOS password of my IBM ThinkPad A20m? I'll greatly appreciate any suggestion!

Brgds,
tisho91


----------



## TheKolkster (Oct 31, 2004)

The trouble would be getting inside the laptop cause I hear there hard to put back together. (I've never actually opened one up) Anyway, remove your CMOS for about 10-30 min to reset your BIOS. Your BIOS settings will be restored to factory defaults and the password forgotten.


----------



## relgin (Jul 26, 2004)

Tish091,

There are three passwords on an IBM ThinkPad. Power-on password, Hard Disk Password, and Supervisor Password.
Only the Power-on Password can be reset by the user. The other two are only reset by a system board replacement. This is by design for extra security.

Here is the link to the Hardware manual for the a20m and you can find the bad news on page 28.

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-4PER6S

Rich


----------



## talkentall (Jan 8, 2009)

tisho91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody knows how to recover my forgotten supervisor BIOS password of my IBM ThinkPad A20m? I'll greatly appreciate any suggestion!
> 
> mike


----------



## talkentall (Jan 8, 2009)

what is CMOS


----------



## talkentall (Jan 8, 2009)

talkentall said:


> what is CMOS


----------

